# Hello from Australia



## Taylor101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gday All 
the names Taylor and im a lighting designer/ operator and have been doing this for 5 years or so now and very much enjoy it!!


----------



## Kelite (Jul 9, 2009)

Taylor101 said:


> Gday All
> the names Taylor and im a lighting designer/ operator and have been doing this for 5 years or so now and very much enjoy it!!



G'day Taylor, and welcome to the ControlBooth! We have a few visitors from the big smoke of Sydney now and then, and ask that you tell us a little about yourself and your theatrical experiences. Please use the 'search' function to check on prior lighting/sound challenges, and chime in whenever you can assist.

Hooroo Taylor!


----------



## NickJones (Jul 9, 2009)

Ey! Anothe Aussie, we have a group, it doesn't do much, but atleast it shows that we are Aussies. Welcome to CB, be sure to use the search feature and keep checking back, I just found the group its Here Australian & NewZealand Tech's. There are a few of us, but only 5 or so post regularly.

What kind of shows do you do? Theatre? Corporate? Dance?

Good to have someone who uses 240v instead of 110v like the other weirdos.
Nick


----------



## listerofsmeg (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth. As everyone knows, Australian techs are the best techs in the world for a number of reasons that we wont go into right now.

So what type of shows do you do or are you a venue tech?


----------



## Ric (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Taylor,
Good to see more Aussies have found this place !


----------

